# Manchester Reptile Club 13-QUIZ NIGHT (29th Jan)



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello everyone. I hope you had a great christmas and new year, and that the hangovers are hitting you heavily today....you probably deserve them!

Anyway, here are the details for January's meet....it seems like ages since the last one! 

January is Quiz Night! It will be a really informal quiz, with the questions posted around the walls, and if you want to participate, you just grab an answer sheet, and do your best! The questions will be about reptiles, other exotic animals, and maybe a couple about things that have happened at the MRC nights......but don't worry, there won't be any about all the morphs! 

BTW, I realise that this way of holding the quiz lays itself open to cheating by iPhone......well I'll leave that up to your own integrity and honesty. It's just for a bit of fun really.

There will also be a committee meeting this month, so if anyone has any ideas to suggest or points they want bringing up, then please let one of us know by PM.....cheers.
See you there!:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I've just ordered the prize for the quiz......most people on our Facebook group (https://www.facebook.com/groups/ManchesterReptileClub/?notif_t=group_activity) wanted a potato for a prize, but that's not good enough.....so I've got something that will be much coveted for YEARS to come!


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> I've just ordered the prize for the quiz......most people on our Facebook group wanted a potato for a prize, but that's not good enough.....so I've got something that will be much coveted for YEARS to come!



2 potatoes??? :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## topov001 (Jan 25, 2011)

swift_wraith said:


> 2 potatoes??? :2thumb::2thumb:



10 Potatos?! or maybe a potato painting


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Quiz questions finished........

Hopefully there should be something for everyone - it's not so easy thinking of questions to suit experts and novices, whilst also attempting to foil iPhone cheats! 

Remember the quiz covers all manner of exotic animals, so get swotting up!

Our busy Facebook groups are where everything gets announced first these days, and are great places for lively friendly banter and classified ads.
Here's the chat group link:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ManchesterReptileClub/?notif_t=group_activity

And here's the classifieds group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/190407401027662/

We got a great new member from Indonesia the other day that saw us on this forum.....so MRC has gone international! :2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

I love Potatoes!!! :2thumb: 
AWESOME....: victory::roll2::jump: sounds good to me chris!!!


----------



## ressieyeyx (Jan 6, 2012)

Me too


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone got any bits and pieces they want rid of? Don't forget about the 2nd hand table at the MRC nights. Put your name and a price on it, get it sold, then spend the cash on beer!
Last time, I sold an old glass viv, and I'll have more stuff for this month


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Hiya my lovely, Sorry couldnt make it.. was feeling lil shity :sad: Damn!!

So.. what i miss sweet ??? and who was quiz champion lol?


Jane x


__________________


----------

